# 1 generator 2 panels



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Breaking the neutral/frame bond on the generator must be done per that generator. 
There are to many types and kinds of wiring to give you a blanket answer. The fact that your asking this make me think your customer may have the wrong kind of generator in mind. Portables are really not made for emergency power situations. 

I always like switching the neutral. I see the generator as a separate source. More expensive and one less thing to troubleshoot.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

If one panel is a sub to another, just use interlock kit and inlet on the one with the main, then the sub will still receive generator power.

edit: never mind, I just re-read the post and realized you have two MB panels. Not sure how to accomplish that with a portable inlet.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I don’t see why you couldn’t make a “Y” type splitter for the cord set and use two interlock kits? I know on construction sites you have to use molded cord ends. I don’t remember why it was you can’t put a cord cap on a bad cord.

Edit: I just reread your post. You would need two inlets. One for each interlock kit.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Not my work but maybe this will give you an idea of how it can be done. I really have no clue but don't they make a 400amp transfer switch for residential installations.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Dual 200 amp/split 400 amp automatic transfer switch Generator


Norwall—Briggs & Stratton 20kW Home Standby Generator + Dual 200A ATS for Split 400 Amp residential service. Free Shipping & Lift Gate Service




www.norwall.com


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly, the more I think about it I don’t see why you can’t have one inlet, wired to a junction box that feeds a 30 amp two pole in each panel that interlocks with each main. Even if the generator was plugged in and running while the utility power was on, the interlock keeps them separate. Why not treat two neutrals the same as one neutral?

But it does potentially seem like a lot of load for a small 7500 watt portable, could you sell them a standby gen with a better transfer switch?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Easy said:


> Not my work but maybe this will give you an idea of how it can be done. I really have no clue but don't they make a 400amp transfer switch for residential installations.
> View attachment 155697


That looks nice, but they need a transfer switch per 200 amp panel. So there should actually be 2 transfer switches in that picture.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> That looks nice, but they need a transfer switch per 200 amp panel. So there should actually be 2 transfer switches in that picture.


Generally in a house that size you can back up one panel and use the other for loads that you would shed anyway.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Forge Boyz said:


> Generally in a house that size you can back up one panel and use the other for loads that you would shed anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That’s true. You can only use one, but then only that panel is backed up.

I guessed i assumed they were doing the whole house.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

MHElectric said:


> That looks nice, but they need a transfer switch per 200 amp panel. So there should actually be 2 transfer switches in that picture.


I realized that after I sent the photo. The OP wanted to just have one inlet so maybe there is a 400 amp ATS that could feed 2 - 200 amp panels.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> That looks nice, but they need a transfer switch per 200 amp panel. So there should actually be 2 transfer switches in that picture.


That's what needs to happen there, or a load exchange in the panels.


----------

